# Best Tivo Hacks?



## jnielsen (Nov 1, 2006)

I know this might be a difficult question to anwser becuase it is based on opinion. Don't flame me to bad.

I just recently purchased a Series 2 dual tuner Standalone, upgraded to a 250 GB drive.

I would like to be able to download and burn the recorded shows. I have used the Tivo desktop but know there are better tools out there. 

Any suggestionson what hacks to use?

Thanks


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I thought SA people generally use TTG for transferring.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo desktop more or less just trasnfers, plus includes the all important directshow filter dll to decrypt the .tivo files.

I use TiVoPlaylist to pull the files, DSD to decrypt, tytools to edit and remux, Autogordianknot to conver to Xvid, and Nero to burn to DVD.


----------

